# until next year



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

The way things are in married life with the give and take compromises, I had my final hunt of the season yesterday in Minnesota. My buddy an I took our three labs out in the center of the state on public land and here was the result.









What a great way to end it in the cattails! Dang I love this!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a great hunt. How old are your dogs? Nice looking Labs and great looking roosters.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

My two (on the right) turned three last september they are littermates, son and daughter of calumet's super sonic and they are really getting to be quite the hunters. The female on the left just turned three this month and my buddy has done a great job with her as well. We saw a ton of hens and six roosters. What a ball!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ending the year on a great note!! Congrats!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

r u, good story and picture. Can't wait for next season either, just 9 months for grouse and then roosters  !


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

What a season. This afternoon driving home we saw bunches of birds. My diary shows I got out 38 days of the pheasant season with only 4 days of being skunked. With relatives and friends hunting, my 5 year old labrador retrieved over 90 birds this season. With the CRP coming out of grass (~101.6 square miles or 65,000+ acres in Stutsman, Logan and Lamoure counties ALONE in 2007), I don't think we will see the like again in future years.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

where at in Mn are you hunting them


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

An absolute unreal season! Limited out both days this weekend. Yesterday was perfect. Little wind, sunshine, 40 degrees, one of those days you didn't want to end. Usually, by the last day of the season, although you know you are going to miss it...You are ready for it to end...I wasn't this year! Here's to another FANTASTIC pheasant season!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Rick Ditto.

Ended the season with two limits. Yesterday I shot three times. Got three. Not to many days out of the year you go three for three. It was a good ending. 
Ohh and some land I have been trying to get on all year. The people were never home, well I finally got ahold of them at 4PM last night with less then an hour of the season. They said yeah go ahead. Asked them about next year. Yeah you guys will be the only ones out there!! :lol:

I giggled the whole way home!!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

yesterday we had about 12 guys and we limited out in a hour
we took one pass through this field and there were about 400 birds in there and we shot 28 in one pass
and i shot a roster wiht a 24 1/2" tall feather and a 1" spur and i'm mounting it


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

We had a great year as well, started fast, middle was slower, but ended with us finding basically an untouched field with more pheasants than we saw all of opener. There were litterally pheasants everwhere. It was the first time our entire group ran out of ammo.

I hope no one discovers it next year, lol.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Iowa closes on Jan10th but my last day was this Saturday. 38 degress, 15 mph wind out of the south, and 20"snow on the ground! Me and the daughters BF got three, lots of birds busting wild. Was a good season and now I can start another one in two weekends in Nebraska! Happy 08!


----------



## sioux1975 (Nov 30, 2005)

Got out only 3 times this year. But all trips memorable. Hunted Christmas weekend with my 23 year old son, and in 3 days, we brought back 17. Then went out with a friend of mine from work over New Year's and we brought back 19, hunting for a couple of hours on New Year's Day and bagged 2. My only double of the year, but not for lack of opportunities. Always greedy, shoot a bird, break the action of the double, and let the rest fly off before firing another shot. The weather wasn't the best over New Year's, really cold Sunday through Tuesday with some harsh winds. But find cattails, find roosters! I have a 3 1/2 year old yellow lab, a pointing yellow lab, and it's fantastic! No more chasing after a dog, and at my age, I know I couldn't keep up anyway. But it's going to be more difficult the next couple of years with the CRP coming out. Enjoy it while we can.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

A great end to a great year...


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

tumblebuck..
Nice huns, i really like the color on the 2 on the right. there were sure a lot of them around this year also. I could never hit one though.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I am yearning for October already!


----------

